# Mantra from India



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Ganapati Prarthana & Ghanapaath mantra - Uma Mohan - :






After the invocation, this has a very deep and powerful groove, fantastic pulse... mesmerizing and hypnotic... can get the entire body moving...

The vibrations of the Ganapati mantra (in Sanskrit) are said to be the remover of material and spiritual obstacles in one's life. This is a contemporary version of a 5000 mantra... I'm crazy about it... will sometimes play it for hours on repeat. Even more powerful in CD quality and through audiophile headphones.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^ I also have an affinity for drone, for ostinato, for possible trance-inducing musics. Here is an example from an entirely different source...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> Ganapati Prarthana & Ghanapaath mantra - Uma Mohan - :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sound really over-produced. I am a born Hindu, try this out, it's much more authentic:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I find all three above beautiful.

I'm adding Sister Ray by the Velvet Underground


----------

